# The Machine Arrives!



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The guy in the truck didn't think he could back it up the driveway but no problemo! A friend stopped by and the three of us unloaded it, then my friend and I uncrated it. I'll get some HEAVY DUTY casters for the stand (can't find those at the Home Depot, Lowe's, etc.) to take the _half ton plus_ of weight. This thing is bigger than a big block Chevy. After I put on casters, we'll use an engine hoist to set it on top of the stand and move it in place.

This is a combination mill/drill/lathe. The two motors working are rated at 1.5 hp each but run on 115 vac. The machine runs on CNC and includes full digital read out, or manually where the digital readout keeps track of where you are.


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

Massive machine there. Very cool. What are you going to make with it? What sort of software chain works with this sort of beast?


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I have had the style prior to that for 25 years .... have just loved it 


you are going to have hoops of fun


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

All sorts of projects in mind. Operates on G-code like the other CNC machines, or manually. Includes a laptop.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I love g-code ...... learned on a huas 

looks like the ways need a bit of cleaning cant tell if it is rust or cosmalin in the picture 

keep us posted on how it goes


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

I meant what sorts of 3D modeling and/or CAD packages? What about CAM software? How does that work on a multi axis machine like that? Or do you code everything directly in G-code? Just curious.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd,

Very nice machine. A lot bigger than I thought it would be! Unusual 4th axis set-up. You need to get some oil on that bed QUICK!







I'm anxious to hear how this mill works for your projects.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Trains West on 15 Nov 2012 07:55 PM 
I love g-code ...... learned on a huas 

looks like the ways need a bit of cleaning cant tell if it is rust or cosmalin in the picture 

keep us posted on how it goes 


Some of each.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Martan on 16 Nov 2012 07:29 AM 
I meant what sorts of 3D modeling and/or CAD packages? What about CAM software? How does that work on a multi axis machine like that? Or do you code everything directly in G-code? Just curious. 

At this point, to my knowlege, everything is directly in G-code. He shipped out the laptop and a VFD yesterday, so I'll see what's what in a couple days.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a big table under there. You'll fit just about anything on that. They way they set up the over reach support is nice.

Time to get busy!!!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I've been doing clean-up and make-over before I put it on the stand.


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Very cool! 
Dave


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By xo18thfa on 22 Nov 2012 08:00 PM 
That's a big table under there. You'll fit just about anything on that. They way they set up the over reach support is nice.

Time to get busy!!!


Table is 19" x 8-3/4" and travels 10" x 23" with a 4" vertical for the quill (Z-axis). The machine is out of Las Vegas, NV. They are now in Torry Pines. Too bad it had to come to me by way of Tennessee.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I spent the better part of the day making it pretty. I removed the cosmoline and the rust using lots of elbow grease, steel wool, and some nasty chemicals. This is truely a "barn find" and has never been used. The PO said he only turned it on for a few seconds a couple times (when he got it and to check it out to sell it). There is no wear on any part.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Are you going to make your own Live Steamer? 

If so Hope you keep us informed of your Progress with pictures 

I would like to see that.

JJ 


PS Where did you find that ?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By John J on 24 Nov 2012 07:02 AM 
Are you going to make your own Live Steamer? 

If so Hope you keep us informed of your Progress with pictures 

I would like to see that.

JJ 


PS Where did you find that ? 



I don't do live steam. In fact I just sold my NIB Aristo live stream Mike to cocobear1313. But if you want to persue LS, you are more than welcome to come by and use the machine whenever. 
PS. It was on ebay for


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Machine is all cleaned up and painted nice and shiny and ready to go on the stand. Tomorrow a forklift driver from the Corvette forum will do the deed for a very reasonable cost. See the pics in the very first post as the new pictures replaced the old ones.

It's real pretty now..., in a manly way.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

That is one impressive machine! Last week I was looking at that cheapo lathe at Harbor Freight and couldn't figure out what I'd do with it, much less how. I guess some of us have to stick to a razor saw and a couple files. 

JackM


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Boostin' Nick from the Corvette forum came by with a forklift and we put this thing together and put it in place today. :rock:


The forklift cleared the 8' garage door by ~1" and had to use extended forks to get it under the loft which is 2" less than the garage door. This weighs 1,350#. The table moves 10" x 22" and quill lifts 11". The lathe takes 33" between the spindles and can accomodate out to 17" diameter.
Did not look like this when I got it!


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

its time to start making parts!!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

This shows a billet aluminum spacer that I devised for an alternator bracket that I invented. I have a guy turn these out for me on a Fadal 4020.

The photos also show one that I did out of a 2"x4" on my ShopMaster that I programmed using the G-simple software with the G-code modified in Notepad.

Takes him about 12 minutes to make one and takes me about 10 times that long and I didn't even add the slots and hole. I think he does it in one pass and I did it in 10 passes. :lol:


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

This shows the G-code that generates the product you see.

I use the G-Simple program and edit it in Notepad as necessary to meet my machine's needs.

% 
O1 
(G-Simple, Version 2.05) 
(Created: Mon Feb 11 14:36:15 2013) 
N4 G54 G90 G98 G20 
N5 T2 M06 (3/8 EM 2FL) 
N6 S1000 M03 
N7 G43 H2 M08 
(MILLING LEVEL 0) 
N9 S1000 M03 
N10 G00 Z0.1 
N11 G00 X-0.3885 Y0.15 
N12 G00 Z0.059 
N13 G01 Z-0.0992 F3.937 
N14 G01 X0.4497 Y0.15 F3.937 
N15 G03 X0.9063 Y-0.004 I0.4566 J0.6 F3.937 
N16 G01 X5.4938 Y-0.004 F3.937 
N17 G03 X5.9353 Y0.4375 I0. J0.4415 F3.937 
N18 G01 X5.9353 Y1.0625 F3.937 
N19 G03 X5.4938 Y1.504 I-0.4415 J0. F3.937 
N20 G01 X0.9063 Y1.504 F3.937 
N21 G03 X0.4497 Y0.15 I0. J-0.754 F3.937 
N22 G00 Z0.1 
N23 G00 X-0.3885 Y0.45 
N24 G00 Z0.059 
N25 G01 Z-0.0992 F3.937 
N26 G01 X0.2146 Y0.45 F3.937 
N27 G00 Z0.1 
N28 G00 X-0.3885 Y1.05 
N29 G00 Z0.059 
N30 G01 Z-0.0992 F3.937 
N31 G01 X0.2146 Y1.05 F3.937 
N32 G00 Z0.1 
N33 G00 X-0.3885 Y1.35 
N34 G00 Z0.059 
N35 G01 Z-0.0992 F3.937 
N36 G01 X0.4497 Y1.35 F3.937 
N37 G00 Z0.1 
N38 G00 X-0.3885 Y0.15 
N39 G00 Z-0.0402 
N40 G01 Z-0.1984 F3.937 
N41 G01 X0.4497 Y0.15 F3.937 
N42 G03 X0.9063 Y-0.004 I0.4566 J0.6 F3.937 
N43 G01 X5.4938 Y-0.004 F3.937 
N44 G03 X5.9353 Y0.4375 I0. J0.4415 F3.937 
N45 G01 X5.9353 Y1.0625 F3.937 
N46 G03 X5.4938 Y1.504 I-0.4415 J0. F3.937 
N47 G01 X0.9063 Y1.504 F3.937 
N48 G03 X0.4497 Y0.15 I0. J-0.754 F3.937 
N49 G00 Z0.1 
N50 G00 X-0.3885 Y0.45 
N51 G00 Z-0.0402 
N52 G01 Z-0.1984 F3.937 
N53 G01 X0.2146 Y0.45 F3.937 
N54 G00 Z0.1 
N55 G00 X-0.3885 Y1.05 
N56 G00 Z-0.0402 
N57 G01 Z-0.1984 F3.937 
N58 G01 X0.2146 Y1.05 F3.937 
N59 G00 Z0.1 
N60 G00 X-0.3885 Y1.35 
N61 G00 Z-0.0402 
N62 G01 Z-0.1984 F3.937 
N63 G01 X0.4497 Y1.35 F3.937 
N64 G00 Z0.1 
N65 G00 X-0.3885 Y0.15 
N66 G00 Z-0.1394 
N67 G01 Z-0.2976 F3.937 
N68 G01 X0.4497 Y0.15 F3.937 
N69 G03 X0.9063 Y-0.004 I0.4566 J0.6 F3.937 
N70 G01 X5.4938 Y-0.004 F3.937 
N71 G03 X5.9353 Y0.4375 I0. J0.4415 F3.937 
N72 G01 X5.9353 Y1.0625 F3.937 
N73 G03 X5.4938 Y1.504 I-0.4415 J0. F3.937 
N74 G01 X0.9063 Y1.504 F3.937 
N75 G03 X0.4497 Y0.15 I0. J-0.754 F3.937 
N76 G00 Z0.1 
N77 G00 X-0.3885 Y0.45 
N78 G00 Z-0.1394 
N79 G01 Z-0.2976 F3.937 
N80 G01 X0.2146 Y0.45 F3.937 
N81 G00 Z0.1 
N82 G00 X-0.3885 Y1.05 
N83 G00 Z-0.1394 
N84 G01 Z-0.2976 F3.937 
N85 G01 X0.2146 Y1.05 F3.937 
N86 G00 Z0.1 
N87 G00 X-0.3885 Y1.35 
N88 G00 Z-0.1394 
N89 G01 Z-0.2976 F3.937 
N90 G01 X0.4497 Y1.35 F3.937 
N91 G00 Z0.1 
N92 G00 X-0.3885 Y0.15 
N93 G00 Z-0.2386 
N94 G01 Z-0.3968 F3.937 
N95 G01 X0.4497 Y0.15 F3.937 
N96 G03 X0.9063 Y-0.004 I0.4566 J0.6 F3.937 
N97 G01 X5.4938 Y-0.004 F3.937 
N98 G03 X5.9353 Y0.4375 I0. J0.4415 F3.937 
N99 G01 X5.9353 Y1.0625 F3.937 
N100 G03 X5.4938 Y1.504 I-0.4415 J0. F3.937 
N101 G01 X0.9063 Y1.504 F3.937 
N102 G03 X0.4497 Y0.15 I0. J-0.754 F3.937 
N103 G00 Z0.1 
N104 G00 X-0.3885 Y0.45 
N105 G00 Z-0.2386 
N106 G01 Z-0.3968 F3.937 
N107 G01 X0.2146 Y0.45 F3.937 
N108 G00 Z0.1 
N109 G00 X-0.3885 Y1.05 
N110 G00 Z-0.2386 
N111 G01 Z-0.3968 F3.937 
N112 G01 X0.2146 Y1.05 F3.937 
N113 G00 Z0.1 
N114 G00 X-0.3885 Y1.35 
N115 G00 Z-0.2386 
N116 G01 Z-0.3968 F3.937 
N117 G01 X0.4497 Y1.35 F3.937 
N118 G00 Z0.1 
N119 G00 X-0.3885 Y0.15 
N120 G00 Z-0.3378 
N121 G01 Z-0.496 F3.937 
N122 G01 X0.4497 Y0.15 F3.937 
N123 G03 X0.9063 Y-0.004 I0.4566 J0.6 F3.937 
N124 G01 X5.4938 Y-0.004 F3.937 
N125 G03 X5.9353 Y0.4375 I0. J0.4415 F3.937 
N126 G01 X5.9353 Y1.0625 F3.937 
N127 G03 X5.4938 Y1.504 I-0.4415 J0. F3.937 
N128 G01 X0.9063 Y1.504 F3.937 
N129 G03 X0.4497 Y0.15 I0. J-0.754 F3.937 
N130 G00 Z0.1 
N131 G00 X-0.3885 Y0.45 
N132 G00 Z-0.3378 
N133 G01 Z-0.496 F3.937 
N134 G01 X0.2146 Y0.45 F3.937 
N135 G00 Z0.1 
N136 G00 X-0.3885 Y1.05 
N137 G00 Z-0.3378 
N138 G01 Z-0.496 F3.937 
N139 G01 X0.2146 Y1.05 F3.937 
N140 G00 Z0.1 
N141 G00 X-0.3885 Y1.35 
N142 G00 Z-0.3378 
N143 G01 Z-0.496 F3.937 
N144 G01 X0.4497 Y1.35 F3.937 
N145 G00 Z0.1 
N146 G00 X-0.3885 Y0.15 
N147 G00 Z-0.437 
N148 G01 Z-0.5952 F3.937 
N149 G01 X0.4497 Y0.15 F3.937 
N150 G03 X0.9063 Y-0.004 I0.4566 J0.6 F3.937 
N151 G01 X5.4938 Y-0.004 F3.937 
N152 G03 X5.9353 Y0.4375 I0. J0.4415 F3.937 
N153 G01 X5.9353 Y1.0625 F3.937 
N154 G03 X5.4938 Y1.504 I-0.4415 J0. F3.937 
N155 G01 X0.9063 Y1.504 F3.937 
N156 G03 X0.4497 Y0.15 I0. J-0.754 F3.937 
N157 G00 Z0.1 
N158 G00 X-0.3885 Y0.45 
N159 G00 Z-0.437 
N160 G01 Z-0.5952 F3.937 
N161 G01 X0.2146 Y0.45 F3.937 
N162 G00 Z0.1 
N163 G00 X-0.3885 Y1.05 
N164 G00 Z-0.437 
N165 G01 Z-0.5952 F3.937 
N166 G01 X0.2146 Y1.05 F3.937 
N167 G00 Z0.1 
N168 G00 X-0.3885 Y1.35 
N169 G00 Z-0.437 
N170 G01 Z-0.5952 F3.937 
N171 G01 X0.4497 Y1.35 F3.937 
N172 G00 Z0.1 
N173 G00 X-0.3885 Y0.15 
N174 G00 Z-0.5362 
N175 G01 Z-0.6944 F3.937 
N176 G01 X0.4497 Y0.15 F3.937 
N177 G03 X0.9063 Y-0.004 I0.4566 J0.6 F3.937 
N178 G01 X5.4938 Y-0.004 F3.937 
N179 G03 X5.9353 Y0.4375 I0. J0.4415 F3.937 
N180 G01 X5.9353 Y1.0625 F3.937 
N181 G03 X5.4938 Y1.504 I-0.4415 J0. F3.937 
N182 G01 X0.9063 Y1.504 F3.937 
N183 G03 X0.4497 Y0.15 I0. J-0.754 F3.937 
N184 G00 Z0.1 
N185 G00 X-0.3885 Y0.45 
N186 G00 Z-0.5362 
N187 G01 Z-0.6944 F3.937 
N188 G01 X0.2146 Y0.45 F3.937 
N189 G00 Z0.1 
N190 G00 X-0.3885 Y1.05 
N191 G00 Z-0.5362 
N192 G01 Z-0.6944 F3.937 
N193 G01 X0.2146 Y1.05 F3.937 
N194 G00 Z0.1 
N195 G00 X-0.3885 Y1.35 
N196 G00 Z-0.5362 
N197 G01 Z-0.6944 F3.937 
N198 G01 X0.4497 Y1.35 F3.937 
N199 G00 Z0.1 
N200 G00 X-0.3885 Y0.15 
N201 G00 Z-0.6354 
N202 G01 Z-0.7936 F3.937 
N203 G01 X0.4497 Y0.15 F3.937 
N204 G03 X0.9063 Y-0.004 I0.4566 J0.6 F3.937 
N205 G01 X5.4938 Y-0.004 F3.937 
N206 G03 X5.9353 Y0.4375 I0. J0.4415 F3.937 
N207 G01 X5.9353 Y1.0625 F3.937 
N208 G03 X5.4938 Y1.504 I-0.4415 J0. F3.937 
N209 G01 X0.9063 Y1.504 F3.937 
N210 G03 X0.4497 Y0.15 I0. J-0.754 F3.937 
N211 G00 Z0.1 
N212 G00 X-0.3885 Y0.45 
N213 G00 Z-0.6354 
N214 G01 Z-0.7936 F3.937 
N215 G01 X0.2146 Y0.45 F3.937 
N216 G00 Z0.1 
N217 G00 X-0.3885 Y1.05 
N218 G00 Z-0.6354 
N219 G01 Z-0.7936 F3.937 
N220 G01 X0.2146 Y1.05 F3.937 
N221 G00 Z0.1 
N222 G00 X-0.3885 Y1.35 
N223 G00 Z-0.6354 
N224 G01 Z-0.7936 F3.937 
N225 G01 X0.4497 Y1.35 F3.937 
N226 G00 Z0.1 
N227 G00 X-0.3885 Y0.15 
N228 G00 Z-0.7346 
N229 G01 Z-0.8928 F3.937 
N230 G01 X0.4497 Y0.15 F3.937 
N231 G03 X0.9063 Y-0.004 I0.4566 J0.6 F3.937 
N232 G01 X5.4938 Y-0.004 F3.937 
N233 G03 X5.9353 Y0.4375 I0. J0.4415 F3.937 
N234 G01 X5.9353 Y1.0625 F3.937 
N235 G03 X5.4938 Y1.504 I-0.4415 J0. F3.937 
N236 G01 X0.9063 Y1.504 F3.937 
N237 G03 X0.4497 Y0.15 I0. J-0.754 F3.937 
N238 G00 Z0.1 
N239 G00 X-0.3885 Y0.45 
N240 G00 Z-0.7346 
N241 G01 Z-0.8928 F3.937 
N242 G01 X0.2146 Y0.45 F3.937 
N243 G00 Z0.1 
N244 G00 X-0.3885 Y1.05 
N245 G00 Z-0.7346 
N246 G01 Z-0.8928 F3.937 
N247 G01 X0.2146 Y1.05 F3.937 
N248 G00 Z0.1 
N249 G00 X-0.3885 Y1.35 
N250 G00 Z-0.7346 
N251 G01 Z-0.8928 F3.937 
N252 G01 X0.4497 Y1.35 F3.937 
N253 G00 Z0.1 
N254 G00 X-0.3885 Y0.15 
N255 G00 Z-0.8338 
N256 G01 Z-0.992 F3.937 
N257 G01 X0.4497 Y0.15 F3.937 
N258 G03 X0.9063 Y-0.004 I0.4566 J0.6 F3.937 
N259 G01 X5.4938 Y-0.004 F3.937 
N260 G03 X5.9353 Y0.4375 I0. J0.4415 F3.937 
N261 G01 X5.9353 Y1.0625 F3.937 
N262 G03 X5.4938 Y1.504 I-0.4415 J0. F3.937 
N263 G01 X0.9063 Y1.504 F3.937 
N264 G03 X0.4497 Y0.15 I0. J-0.754 F3.937 
N265 G00 Z0.1 
N266 G00 X-0.3885 Y0.45 
N267 G00 Z-0.8338 
N268 G01 Z-0.992 F3.937 
N269 G01 X0.2146 Y0.45 F3.937 
N270 G00 Z0.1 
N271 G00 X-0.3885 Y1.05 
N272 G00 Z-0.8338 
N273 G01 Z-0.992 F3.937 
N274 G01 X0.2146 Y1.05 F3.937 
N275 G00 Z0.1 
N276 G00 X-0.3885 Y1.35 
N277 G00 Z-0.8338 
N278 G01 Z-0.992 F3.937 
N279 G01 X0.4497 Y1.35 F3.937 
N280 G00 Z0.1 
(ROUGH FINISHING LEVEL 0) 
N282 S1250 M03 
N283 G00 Z0.1 
N284 G00 X-0.3885 Y0.15 
N285 G00 Z-0.941 
N286 G01 Z-1. F1.9685 
N287 G01 X0.4497 Y0.15 F1.9685 
N288 G03 X0.9063 Y-0.004 I0.4566 J0.6 F1.9685 
N289 G01 X5.4938 Y-0.004 F1.9685 
N290 G03 X5.9353 Y0.4375 I0. J0.4415 F1.9685 
N291 G01 X5.9353 Y1.0625 F1.9685 
N292 G03 X5.4938 Y1.504 I-0.4415 J0. F1.9685 
N293 G01 X0.9063 Y1.504 F1.9685 
N294 G03 X0.4497 Y0.15 I0. J-0.754 F1.9685 
N295 G00 Z0.1 
N296 G00 X-0.3885 Y0.45 
N297 G00 Z-0.941 
N298 G01 Z-1. F1.9685 
N299 G01 X0.2146 Y0.45 F1.9685 
N300 G00 Z0.1 
N301 G00 X-0.3885 Y1.05 
N302 G00 Z-0.941 
N303 G01 Z-1. F1.9685 
N304 G01 X0.2146 Y1.05 F1.9685 
N305 G00 Z0.1 
N306 G00 X-0.3885 Y1.35 
N307 G00 Z-0.941 
N308 G01 Z-1. F1.9685 
N309 G01 X0.4497 Y1.35 F1.9685 
N310 G00 Z0.1 
N311 S1000 M03 
(FINISHING LEVEL 0) 
N313 S1000 M03 
N314 G00 Z0.1 
N315 G00 X0.9063 Y1.6875 
N316 G00 Z0.059 
N317 G01 Z-0.3333 F3.937 
N318 G01 X0.9063 Y1.5 F3.937 
N319 G03 X0.9063 Y0. I0. J-0.75 F3.937 
N320 G01 X5.4938 Y0. F3.937 
N321 G03 X5.9313 Y0.4375 I0. J0.4375 F3.937 
N322 G01 X5.9313 Y1.0625 F3.937 
N323 G03 X5.4938 Y1.5 I-0.4375 J0. F3.937 
N324 G01 X0.9063 Y1.5 F3.937 
N325 G00 Z0.1 
N326 G00 X0.9063 Y1.6875 
N327 G00 Z-0.2743 
N328 G01 Z-0.6667 F3.937 
N329 G01 X0.9063 Y1.5 F3.937 
N330 G03 X0.9063 Y0. I0. J-0.75 F3.937 
N331 G01 X5.4938 Y0. F3.937 
N332 G03 X5.9313 Y0.4375 I0. J0.4375 F3.937 
N333 G01 X5.9313 Y1.0625 F3.937 
N334 G03 X5.4938 Y1.5 I-0.4375 J0. F3.937 
N335 G01 X0.9063 Y1.5 F3.937 
N336 G00 Z0.1 
N337 G00 X0.9063 Y1.6875 
N338 G00 Z-0.941 
N339 G01 Z-1. F3.937 
N340 G01 X0.9063 Y1.5 F3.937 
N341 G03 X0.9063 Y0. I0. J-0.75 F3.937 
N342 G01 X5.4938 Y0. F3.937 
N343 G03 X5.9313 Y0.4375 I0. J0.4375 F3.937 
N344 G01 X5.9313 Y1.0625 F3.937 
N345 G03 X5.4938 Y1.5 I-0.4375 J0. F3.937 
N346 G01 X0.9063 Y1.5 F3.937 
N347 G00 Z0.1 
N348 M09 
N349 M30 
%


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't know how I missed this post. That looks like a very versatile machine. It's very exciting indeed. I can't believe all of that code just to get an oval ! I'm definitely going to invest in some software once I get my mill running and avoid all of that coding. Now it's time to start collecting tooling.


----------

